# Smoke stack length



## Ads1080 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello.

Please could anyone help me out with my smoker that ive recently finished. Im now thinking my smoke stack is to long and the CC is collecting too much smoke?

Currently my smoke stack is 4" dia x 39" length. Is this to long or what should it be or what length is prefferable?

The CC is a 42"x14.5" 47kg propane tank  FB is 19"x14.5.
FB to CC opening is 9" x 3.5"
FB air intake is 7" x 3.5"




Many thanks for any help. I appreciate any suggestions.


Thanks
Adam
(Please ignore the numbers on the left i dont know how/why they have appeared)


----------

